# SLP Loudmouth II or Borla?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Which exhaust would you suggest for the LS1?

SLP's Loudmouth II or the Borla exhaust?


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

It's a lot more options for you to choose, it's a matter of personal taste!


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, unfortunately I haven't heard/felt the different between the two, so that why I'm asking for input from ya guys.


----------



## bigdawg77 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have heard the SLP on a LS1 SS and the Borla stingers on a 02 Z06.

based on those 2 I'd go borla all day.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, unfortunately I haven't heard/felt the different between the two, so that why I'm asking for input from ya guys.>>>
Go to LS1GTO.com, there is a section that it has vids for all the possible combinations, then take your pic.


----------



## bigdawg77 (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.ls1sounds.com/


----------



## beddow (Oct 11, 2006)

Both those exhaust sound great,I would lean toward Borla few a reasons though.The Borla is a great sounding lightweight system that has a nice set of rolled tips.The big turn off on the SLP systems is the way they use those long ass truck tips.I just cannot stand the way they look at all and just that alone made me spend the extra $ on a Borla system for my 05 GTO.
Eric B.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

*Shipped today*

Just recieved my shipping conformation from slp today on my loudmouth catback system with powerflow crossover pipe. I took video of my stock 04 system so I will post video of it verse the lm system. when I have the exhaust installed on friday. I also have the lm 2 resonators that i ordered thinking i could bolt straight to the stock system. so if i dont like the lm i will put the lm2 on so i will have video of that also.


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

I just posted a thread titled 'muffler question'. I have a Magnaflow catback system, and love it...very good build quality. Was struggling with the sound because of the mufflers. Just too 'bottled up' for me. I tried some low resriction, straight through round mufflers, similar to the loudmouth ones, and tried the flowmaster 40's. Not really happy with either. So I went with a muffler delete set up on the Magnaflow and absolutely love it. Sounds freakin' awesome. Only regret is that I waited too long to do this! Not sure about an LS1 application, but it shouldn't be too terribly different. When they set up your exhaust, have them leave it w/o the mufflers on just so you can start it first and drive around the block. The only difference will be that it is 'dumped' where the straight pipe would be to take it out the back and this will cause it to be a bit louder inside the car, but you will get a good idea. Hope this helps.


----------



## GTO DAN (Nov 16, 2006)

I know how you feel about the magnaflow mufflers!!!!!! The system is beautiful and a perfect fit!! The mufflers sound great at 5000 RPM. At idle they sound stock so now I'm looking for some other system (possibly JBA??) or just some mufflers. What were you refering to when you said " muffler delete set up" ??


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

If you have the magnaflow x pipe cat back system on an 05 or 06, that is exactly what I have. All I did was pull in to a muffler shop and have them cut off the mufflers and replace them with 3" straight pipes (using the same tips). They fit right over and weld in to place. You don't need to change your system, just no more mufflers. Sounds awesome.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

*SLP Loudmouth Catback!!*

Just got in my SLP Loudmouth Catback today. I had a tech at work install them while I was there. When I came back from a doctors visit lets just say the dealership was roarin a new tone. The new exhaust sound is amazing it is such an improvment over the stock system. On the drive home i could tell that the car was breathing much better than stock. All i can tell that needs to be fixed is it might need a slight tune. it seems to cruise at a higher rpm and it seems like it wont upshift to accomodate for more exhaust flow. But i kinda like it cuz it keeps the throttle tight and gives a nice rumble on downshift. This system is one of the best i have ever heard and highly recommend it to any heard member. I will be posting video clips soon. neighbors are getting a new alarm when i go to school at 6:30 every day.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

first things first, if you don't want the 04 look with the SLP, get the 05-06 rear fascia for the exhaust and you can run it out both sides at back. second I have the SLP system, and my tips are not like a truck, very nice and clean on an 06, very close to stock. I have the SLP Lt headers and highflow cats with the SLP crossover and the LMI catback.
wanna see the tips and hear it. It kicks ass.

http://media.putfile.com/06-GTO-SLP-SYSTEM. 

but it really comes down to what you like and I like mine. actually if i could cahnge anything , I'd get the Sweet Thunder 18 inch chambered mufflers. Those kick all of them butts as far as I am concerened.

Let's think about this, we bought a GTO, a new Muscle car. I read these post all the time. I shift 2,4 6. to save gas and take it easy on my car. I don't want my car to be to loud. I baby my clutch, on and on.
Then why did you buy a GTO. get a friggin Volkswagon. Pontiac didn't do the best job on some of the body parts , guages , certainly shifter, and suspension they should have. So we go make it right and have the best it can be. 
Not harping on you , but if you gonna buy a muscle car, then flex the damn muscle.


----------



## A-Jay (Aug 9, 2006)

*Nice !*

oldsow ~
That exhaust sounds OUTSTANDING ! :cool 

A-Jay


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

A-Jay said:


> oldsow ~
> That exhaust sounds OUTSTANDING ! :cool
> 
> A-Jay


+1! Man! Would the LS1 sound much, if any, different on the Loudmouth?


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

ChiefyGTO said:


> +1! Man! Would the LS1 sound much, if any, different on the Loudmouth?


A guy at work has an 04 with the same set-up as OLDSOW and it sounds awesome, a little too loud at full throttle for my taste, but he loves it. It sounds especially cool at idle and moderate acceleration. If and when I mod my exhaust, it's the system I will get.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

chiefy, if i didn't so my set up the way i did, only other way i would go is do away with the LMI resonators and put in the Sweet Thunder 18 inch stainless cambered inline mufflers. those are kick butt.
here is a link to one, mind you it is not out the back and is turned down before axle, but man , what a sound. it is also cammed so it louder.

http://www.ls1sounds.com/true_duals/TDs-SweetThunder_PaceSetterLT_2.5inX_S2heads_TR224-114cam.wmv


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

look at corsa i have it on my 05 with x-pipe sounds great!:cheers


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I had the Borla on my otherwise stock 04, for about 3 weeks last year. I absolutely hated it. It all depends on what you're looking for and sound is very subjective. I was looking for NASCAR. You know... scare-small-children-make-old-ladies-frown, loud. The Borla gave more of an exotic sound, similar to a Ferrari, and the drone at about 3000rpm gave me a headache.

I took it to a local muffler shop. They took the Borla off and cranked the car, resonators still intact. It was still very muffled. Cut the resonators off and cranked it again, and HOLY SCHNEICKIES!! THAT'S IT!, I said. LOL Straight pipe put in place of the resonators, glass pack mufflers, and obnoxiously loud. Course, now, I also have LT's, catted midpipes with high flow cats and until recently, a cam, and that added to the loud.

Anyway, all this to tell you my personal experience with the Borla was not positive, but only cuz it wasn't what I was looking for. The Borla uses an X-pipe, and it's the X-pipe that gives the exotic, European V8 sound.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Go with a bullet style muffler if you are wanting the power. I just installed a cam today and with my long tubes, Loud mouth 2, polished throttle body from Shaners and a custom tune pulled out 385.6hp @ 365.8 FT torque to the wheels in my 2004 LS1 GTO. it sounds greatand ran like a champ. Keep in mind the cam was installed with a turbo set up in mind so it wasn't very big.arty:


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

borla 100%


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I have the Loudmouth I on my 06 and it's LOUD, very LOUD... It pops and barks and when the Revs are up it almost sounds like a supercharger. For me I love it, just what I wanted, but your goal might be different. The passanger side of the system is a little close to the Dif. so make sure you have proper clearance.

QUOTE=ChiefyGTO;98598]Which exhaust would you suggest for the LS1?

SLP's Loudmouth II or the Borla exhaust?[/QUOTE]


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Sick Dude. She is breathing now...



oldsow said:


> first things first, if you don't want the 04 look with the SLP, get the 05-06 rear fascia for the exhaust and you can run it out both sides at back. second I have the SLP system, and my tips are not like a truck, very nice and clean on an 06, very close to stock. I have the SLP Lt headers and highflow cats with the SLP crossover and the LMI catback.
> wanna see the tips and hear it. It kicks ass.
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/06-GTO-SLP-SYSTEM.
> ...


----------

